# Recycling cell phones...



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2008)

This topic may have already been discussed and i'm sorry if it has I guess I just looked over it. What is the process for extracting precious metals from a cell phone? I know how to extract the gold with the subzero solution from ishor, but it just seems like such a waste not to get the palladium and copper out of it as well. Any help on this matter is greatly appreicated.


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 26, 2008)

Is amazingly low, though at 1st glance
it looks promising


----------

